# Kommentare der Buffed-Mitarbeiter



## Melal (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!

Man schreibt einen normalen Beitrag und möchte hören, was andere dazu meinen (Mein Beitrag: "Verlassene bald wieder "Untot" und nicht mehr "Humanoid"  ").

Daraufhin schreibt Tikume irgendeinen Kiddy-Mist in den Beitrag und schließt den Beitrag. Was für eine Vorbild für die gesamte WOW-Community, wenn selbst die Buffed-Mitarbeiter hier rumflamen.

Ich halte das für bedenklich, da ich bis jetzt nur ernste Beiträge verfasst habe und auch dieser Beitrag ernst gemeint ist/war.

Ein normales "das Gerücht können wir nicht bestätigen" wäre viel netter gewesen, als so ein Mist. Ihm sollte man echt die Admin-Rechte entziehen !

Und: Eine Entschuldigung wäre hier auch nicht übel. Soll er seinen Frust im Fitnessstudio auslassen. Aber nicht an mir.


----------



## chinsai (5. Mai 2008)

mhmh ich weiß jz leider nicht von welchem thread du redest vllt könntest du den ja mal posten



erster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## woggly4 (5. Mai 2008)

Link zu dem Thread? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sad!st (5. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub das gehört nicht hier rein o0


----------



## Arkoras (5. Mai 2008)

Naja, also Tikume finde ich ist ein netter Moderator, aber es gibt da einige die wirklich, auch wenn man die SuFu benutzt hat einfach das Thema schließen weil sie glauben das man das wissen muss/die sufu eh auf alles eine antwort gibt...aber was solls, noch spätestens 10min, dann ist hier eh zu...


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

ich schätz ma Den


----------



## Marvlol (5. Mai 2008)

Joa den bräuchten wir schon, Melal


----------



## KilJael (5. Mai 2008)

Hab den Thread vorhin gelesen, ok Tikume hat etwas gereizt reagiert, aber mir würde es auch aufn Senkel gehen wenn ich alle 30 Minuten nen Thread schließen muss weil mal wieder jemand dünnes verzapft, die SuFu nicht nutzt oder einfach postet ohne das Hirn einzuschalten.


----------



## woggly4 (5. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich schätz ma Den


Jo, habe ihn auch gerade gefunden.

Aber @TE: Was ist denn daran "Kiddymist"? Es sind ja nunmal Spekulationen...


----------



## alchilèes (5. Mai 2008)

nunja, ich hab mir deinen post und die antwort von tiku durchgelesen, so schlimm fand ich seine antwort jetzt nicht.
da hab ich von manchen usern schon deutlich schlimmere sachen gelesen, ich gehe mal davon aus das er den beitrag geschlossen hat weil er ausser geflame nichts ernten wird.
so gesehen eine durchaus legitime massnahme seinerseits.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Mai 2008)

Hatte da auch schon meine Probleme mit.
Tikume scheint in letzter Zeit schlechte Laune zu haben beim Schließen von Thread und verliert dabei gelegentlich die Countenauce.

Aber das hier macht auch kein Sinn, is eh auch gleich zu.
Kritik ist dahingehend nicht so erwünscht.


----------



## Ouna (5. Mai 2008)

Moderatoren sind auch nur Menschen, mit Vorbildfunktion für ein Forum, das ist wohl wahr. Aber so drastische Maßnahmen... naja.


----------



## Melal (5. Mai 2008)

In der Katagorie Allgemeines (wow)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41042


----------



## celticfrost (5. Mai 2008)

jop, von einem moderator erwarte ich definitiv eine weniger "offensive" antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor allem weil der beitrag keinerlei anlass gibt auf eine solche art von antwort.

ich sag nur: minus 500dkp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melal (5. Mai 2008)

Ich sagte ja schon: Ein normales "Zu diesem Thema ist uns nichts bekannt" wäre knapp und präzise gewesen. Damit hätte ich mich ja abgefunden. 

Auch wenn es nur Gerüchte/Spekulationen usw. gewesen sind. Diskutieren kann man doch trotzdem darüber. Schließlich leben wir in einer Demokratie und dürfen diskutieren. Wir unterliegen normal nicht einer Zensur wie in China.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist auch genau deine Stufe^^


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2008)

Und warum muss das öffentlich gemacht werden? Schreib ihm ne PM und red mit ihm persönlich drüber, wenn das nichts hilft gibts sicher ne Art "Oberboss", bei den du dich beschweren kannst. Ihn hier schlecht zu machen und auf eine Entschuldigung zu pochen macht die Sache sicherlich nicht besser....


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

@ B1ubb war doch klar das du das "geil" findest von dir kommt doch meist auch nix sinnvolles..

zurück zum thema: ich denke jeder kann mal nen schlechten tag haben und sachen schreiben die vieleicht etwas abgenervt rüber kommen...ich finde man sollte es tollerieren solange es nicht oft passiert


----------



## Asert (5. Mai 2008)

Das war doch überhaupt nicht schlimm er hat dir erklärt dass die Leute nur Mist labern und man halt nicht auf alle möchtegern Informierten hören soll^^


----------



## Anni777 (5. Mai 2008)

Hm Blubb, haben sie Dich schon wieder als Mod abgelehnt und nun kommt der nächste Versuch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tikume ist im Moment recht heftig unterwegs, das würde ich so unterschreiben. In einem Thread (habe keinen Link, da ich mich an das Thema nicht mehr erinnere) war die Aussage in etwa "Wir haben den Melden-Button an Schimpansen erfolgreich getestet, jetzt arbeiten wir an einer Version für die Forenuser". Ähm ja hallo? Alles gut soweit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ändern wirds eh nix, also lassen wir die bekannten Forenuser weiter jeden zuflamen, die Mods mal schlechte Tage haben und überlesen weiterhin 2/3 der Posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maternus (5. Mai 2008)

Die Antwort Tikumes wird dem Thread absolut gerecht. Als Kiddiemist bezeichne ich das Mimimi hier und den Inhalt deines ersten Threads.


----------



## celticfrost (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> @ B1ubb war doch klar das du das "geil" findest von dir kommt doch meist auch nix sinnvolles..



/sign

es gibt halt immer welche, die zu höherem geboren wurden und meinen mit provokationen glänzen zu müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> @ B1ubb war doch klar das du das "geil" findest von dir kommt doch meist auch nix sinnvolles..



du kennst ja auch bestimmt alle meine beiträge !!
ich bin sowieso dafür das man keine neuen themen eröffnen kann wenn man keine 300 posts hat oder so !
dann hätten wir manche probleme weniger


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

Melal schrieb:


> In der Katagorie Allgemeines (wow)
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41042
> 
> (ich muss gestehen, dass ich nicht weiss, wie ich daraus einen Link mache; es wird mir immer eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt)


also erstens: das ist doch nen link?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zweitens: das erste was du bei "hyperlink einfügen" (die erde) eingibst ist die adresse der seite und das zweite wie du den link darstellen willst


----------



## böseee (5. Mai 2008)

moment mal hab gedacht tikume wär ein mod und weiblich^^


----------



## Forentroll (5. Mai 2008)

ha ha ! 

ich stimme blubb zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (5. Mai 2008)

nicht blubb b1ubb lies seine sig^^


----------



## Shênya (5. Mai 2008)

Anni777 schrieb:


> Tikume ist im Moment recht heftig unterwegs, das würde ich so unterschreiben. In einem Thread (habe keinen Link, da ich mich an das Thema nicht mehr erinnere) war die Aussage in etwa "Wir haben den Melden-Button an Schimpansen erfolgreich getestet, jetzt arbeiten wir an einer Version für die Forenuser". Ähm ja hallo? Alles gut soweit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die aussage hätt ich gerne gesehn - die is echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

ähm also mich wundert es nicht warum manche mods manchmal so reagieren wie sie reagiert haben 

allein schon wieviel themen in letzter zeit schon wieder geschlossen wurden - ist eindeutig zuviel
und wieviel müll manche leute schon wieder posten ist auch einfach nur hammer
( gleich kommt es - das ich auch soviel schreib bla bla bla )

aber das is auch der grund warum die ganzen alten foren user nicht mehr da sind
und das find ich persönlich trauriger


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> du kennst ja auch bestimmt alle meine beiträge !!




genau das ist dein standart satz wenn man dich drauf hinweis was du manchmal fürn mist schreibst. *lach*

aber egal, ne? ;-)


----------



## DDeeXX (5. Mai 2008)

Ein Forum ist nicht ausschliesslich wegen seiner sinnvollen Beiträge zum Teil unterhaltsam, im Gegenteil..


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> genau das ist dein standart satz wenn man dich drauf hinweis was du manchmal fürn mist schreibst. *lach*
> 
> aber egal, ne? ;-)



genau das is die standard antwort die ich zu hören bekomm
wenn sie keine beweise haben - so owned !! go home and cry !


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

also ich finde die antworten von blubb sollte man mal in nem tread zusammen fassen und zu nem sticky machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die sind einfach nur genial, was habter denn gegen ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm also mich wundert es nicht warum manche mods manchmal so reagieren wie sie reagiert haben
> 
> allein schon wieviel themen in letzter zeit schon wieder geschlossen wurden - ist eindeutig zuviel
> und wieviel müll manche leute schon wieder posten ist auch einfach nur hammer
> ...



gibs zu darunter fällt auch meiner der nach 6 beiträgen geschlossen wurde wegen Ironieresistenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> also ich finde die antworten von blubb sollte man mal in nem tread zusammen fassen und zu nem sticky machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rofl die idee ist nichmal schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Commu!

Finde es auch nicht richtig gut was tikume da abgezogen hat und sofort extrem aggro geworden ist, bin selber Moderator in einem großen Forum und so was is einfach nur unterste Schublade!

Also Tikume, say /sorry, gogo ^^



Aber B2T das mit den Untoten das die wirklich Untot werden sollten habe ich auch schon gehört, also das Palas exorzismus etc benutzen können!

Wäre ja auch passend, weil die heißen ja "Untote" =)


MfG


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aber das is auch der grund warum die ganzen alten foren user nicht mehr da sind
> und das find ich persönlich trauriger




dann such dir doch n neues forum, oder geh da hin wo die hin gegangen sind oO


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> dann such dir doch n neues forum, oder geh da hin wo die hin gegangen sind oO



warum soll ich gehen, wenn die ganze möchtegern wow zocker meinen sie können alles wissen alles
und sind sowieso die besten ?

nönö


----------



## Lamer2 (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> @ B1ubb war doch klar das du das "geil" findest von dir kommt doch meist auch nix sinnvolles..
> 
> zurück zum thema: ich denke jeder kann mal nen schlechten tag haben und sachen schreiben die vieleicht etwas abgenervt rüber kommen...ich finde man sollte es tollerieren solange es nicht oft passiert



zu B1ubb /100% signet. ^^ Meist ist aber noch human ausgedrückt xD

Thema:
Naja schlechten Tag sag ich mal nix zu. Habe auch schon ne verwahrung von ihr/ihm bekommen wegen Link verteilung. (Keine Werbung). Ohne grund meines erachtens. Ich finde man kanns auch übertreiben.

Er/sie lasst es schon öfters mal raushängen. Aber unter dem ganzen Kiddy gelabbere hier im Forum kann ein Mod auch nicht besser sein. Also was solls. Mach es wie ich, einfach vergessen. Schluss aus ahmen. Einfach neuen erstellen und fertig.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Mai 2008)

Anni777 schrieb:


> In einem Thread (habe keinen Link, da ich mich an das Thema nicht mehr erinnere) war die Aussage in etwa "Wir haben den Melden-Button an Schimpansen erfolgreich getestet, jetzt arbeiten wir an einer Version für die Forenuser". Ähm ja hallo? Alles gut soweit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jupp, die Aussage hat mir auch ein Schmunzeln auf's Gesicht gezaubert.
Aber auch dort war die Aussage absolut korrekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Btw.: Völlig falsches Forum...


----------



## Schlagetot (5. Mai 2008)

Naja, das ist zwar kein Belibtheitswetbewerb, aber der Ton den Tikume da trifft ist schonmal scheiße, kann man nicht anders sagen. Egal ob Mod oder normaler User, der Ton macht die Musik...


----------



## waven (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch^^


----------



## Larmina (5. Mai 2008)

man kann auch 5.049x Mist posten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> dann such dir doch n neues forum, oder geh da hin wo die hin gegangen sind oO



dann wäre im buffed forum nur halb soviel los und es würde einiges an qualität verlieren (als lustiges aufmunterndes forum)


----------



## Itarus (5. Mai 2008)

Es war etwas übberreitzt, und der Beitrag von Melil war ja nicht so ein:
Jo man checker rOxxOr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -beitrag.
Er hat einfach etwas aus irgendeiner Ecke gehört und hat nachgefragt!
So etwas muss nicht sein, das geht auch anders....


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> warum soll ich gehen, wenn die ganze möchtegern wow zocker meinen sie können alles wissen alles
> und sind sowieso die besten ?
> 
> nönö




achso, deswegen biste hier. weil der allwissende b1ubb uns mit seiner weisheit erleuchten will, ja?


man typ du bist mir zu krass. mach mal ne therapie oder so, ocder geh mal nach draußen an die frische luft, tut dir sicherlich mal gut


----------



## celticfrost (5. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> also ich finde die antworten von blubb sollte man mal in nem tread zusammen fassen und zu nem sticky machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es geht nicht darum, wie lustig und genial die beiträge sind. es geht darum, wie gut mit einer antwort
dem poster weitergeholfen wird!

es gibt leute, die halt weniger bewandert sind, mit gewissen dingen, oder halt mal einem "gerücht" 
aufsitzen...keiner kann mir erzählen, das sei ihm noch nie passiert!

anstatt "lustige" antworten auf solche posts zu schreiben, sollte man halt lieber auf ein paar zusätzliche
posts im counter verzichten!!!!

klar, auf diese weise kommt man locker auf über 5000 beiträge *kopfschüttel*...aber zum glück reicht das nicht aus um mod zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

eisblut das zeigt sehr von intelligenz wenn du nicht mal konkrete punkte bringst die dich stören
sondern einfach nur flamen

gz !


----------



## Killerbäumchen (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau du hast recht tikume ftw


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum, wie lustig und genial die beiträge sind. es geht darum, wie gut mit einer antwort
> dem poster weitergeholfen wird!



beides sollte in einem forum vorhanden sein. leute die den tread auflockern und andere die ernste antworten geben.
und bei manchen sachen könnte man sich die antwort wirklich selber denkne (wie in diesem fall). wenn ud nicht mehr humanoid wären, würde es vll rpg technisch etwas mehr bringen aber sonst das balance sowohl im pve und natürlich auch im pvp zerstören (noch mehr als es sowieso schon ist).


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

@ B1ubb 

Die punkte die mich bei dir stören sind ganz einfach deine allgemeine art die du an den tag legst: 

Ich bin der herr dein B1ubb
du sollst nicht so viel wissen haben neben mir !!

du spielst dich einfach zu sehr auf, das iss alles. Schraub mal etwas runter mit deiner abwertenden art


----------



## Kyreen (5. Mai 2008)

> Hab den Thread vorhin gelesen, ok Tikume hat etwas gereizt reagiert, aber mir würde es auch aufn Senkel gehen wenn ich alle 30 Minuten nen Thread schließen muss weil mal wieder jemand dünnes verzapft, die SuFu nicht nutzt oder einfach postet ohne das Hirn einzuschalten.



Das aber auch sein Job, wenn er das nicht will, soll er den Job nicht machen ;-)
Ich finde auch das Tikume da wirklich irgendwie, na ja , Mist gebaut hat, denn so hohl war der Thread ja nicht, das Forum ist dafür da , dass man mal nachfragt, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist.
Aber jeder hat mal ein schlechten Tag, trotzdem sollte man sich beherschen können 

Um eine antwort auf den anderen Thread zu geben:
Nein werden sie sicher nicht, denn das wäre unfair, da sie nicht mehr Kompfnussbar oder Sheepbar (?) wären oder sonst wo zu große Vor- oder Nachteile hätten.


----------



## Arben (5. Mai 2008)

Fragen an sich ist ja nicht das Problem. Allerdings sind nunma 75% der Beiträge hier mit "Ich habe von [Beliebige Person einsetzen] gehört, dass [Beliebiges "Gerücht" einsetzen] eingeleitet. Die Frage kann meist nicht beantwortet werden und im Endeffekt wird darüber diskutiert ob Bananen leckerer sind als Birnen. Das kann man dann gemeinhin als Spam werten.

Btw. find ich b1ubbs Antworten eig immer treffend, denn auf blöde Fragen gibt es nunmal auch blöde Antworten.


----------



## celticfrost (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> achso, deswegen biste hier. weil der allwissende b1ubb uns mit seiner weisheit erleuchten will, ja?
> man typ du bist mir zu krass. mach mal ne therapie oder so, ocder geh mal nach draußen an die frische luft, tut dir sicherlich mal gut



hey, entweder über 5000 posts oder frische luft...beides geht nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theredonian (5. Mai 2008)

Tikumes Reaktion war gerechtfertigt und, dass du deswegen schon rumweinst, weil du damit überfordert scheinst ist erbärmlich und spiegelt das Niveau dieser Community wider, die sowohl spielerisch als auch menschlich am Ende ist. Geh dich einfach ritzen oder bring dich um, alternativ trainier dir nen dickes Fell oder nen bischen Selbstbewusstsein. Vielleicht sieht Tikume es ähnlich und wollte nur nicht sagen, dass er/sie dich für nen Trottel hält? Ein schönes Leben noch.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

Hat der Thread eigentlich noch irgendeinen tieferen Sinn, den ich gerade beim Lesen übergangen habe?!... 

Mod's sind da um streng zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und könnt ihr mal aufhören euch gegenseitig anzumachen? Ist ja schlimm :>


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> @ B1ubb
> 
> Die punkte die mich bei dir stören sind ganz einfach deine allgemeine art die du an den tag legst:
> 
> ...



ähm du warst wohl schon länger nicht mehr hier im forum oder ??

ich poste seit etwa 2 wochen nur mehr das nötigste und das im shamy forum 
also bisschen aktueller


----------



## Ronas (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign


----------



## Toyuki (5. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal Geile Antwort tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find wenn jeder 2 meint er müsste alle fragen doppelt und dreifach fragen, und irgendwelche gerüchte ausm allgemein Channel postet verdient er nichts anderes... (wenn man sowas hört guckt man erstmal im offizelen Forum nach nem Bluepost...)

Naja und jetzt noch was, was ich hier misse!!

Käse zum Whine??


----------



## Killerbäumchen (5. Mai 2008)

ach ja un tikume hatte recht weil des is ja wol nur einn gerücht das sieht n blinder mit nem krügstock


----------



## kingkryzon (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb kann nur sufu schreiben größer is sein wortschatz auch net...!


----------



## Alphàdog (5. Mai 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> b1ubb kann nur sufu schreiben größer is sein wortschatz auch net...!



jetzt lasst ma b1ubb in ruhe... 
b2t also ich hab gelacht als ich die antwort gelesen hab aber war echt kleines bissl übertrieben


----------



## Nuraa (5. Mai 2008)

Killerbäumchen schrieb:


> ach ja un tikume hatte recht weil des is ja wol nur einn gerücht das sieht n blinder mit nem krügstock


naja, eigentlich ist das gar nich so abwegig, denn Untote sind nunmal untot, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also wieso sollte man sie nicht auch so einstufen?


----------



## ExoHunter (5. Mai 2008)

Die Antwort von Tikume ist einfach Trollhaft.

Ein einfaches "Nein, an diesem Gerücht ist nichts dran" hätte vollkommen gereicht, und der Melal müsste sich jetzt nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen, warum Tikume ihm so eine absolut bescheuerte Antwort vor die Füße wirft.

Abgesehen davon, dass es total schwachsinnig ist, "Die Verlassenen" als "Humanoid" einzustufen, weil sie es nicht sind. Es sind lebende Tote. Wenn euch ein Zombie über den Weg läuft, sagt ihr auch nicht, dass is einer wie ich. Ihr sagt, er ist tot und rennt trotzdem rum.


----------



## Eisblut83 (5. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mal wieder ein Beitrag der zum thema passt ( was meine person betrifft) ^^

Ich denke das er/sie/es Tikume   sich wieder einkriegt. Das Wetter wird schöner, also steigt selbst bei ihn/ihr die Laune.


----------



## Shênya (5. Mai 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> b1ubb kann nur sufu schreiben größer is sein wortschatz auch net...!



Du scheinst Analphabet zu sein der nur SuFu lesen kann.. Irr ich mich oder umfassen die Beiträge von b1ubb wirklich mehr als nur "Sufu sufu sufu sufu"?


----------



## Stonecloud (5. Mai 2008)

Ich finds echt schlimm, das jedes aber auch jedes Thema entweder in Falmerei gegenüber dem TE oder, wie hier gegenüber b1ubb ausartet. Wens stört was er schrebit, muss ja nicht drauf eingehen. 

so.btt. Man kann sich echt auch anstellen ich fand tikumes reaktion jetz auch nicht so schlimm war wohl eher lustig gemeint und das der 10tausendste Thread mit Gerüchten geclosed wird halte ich auch für gut. 

Man als ob ihr mim Klammerbeutel gepudert worden seit...


----------



## hunter2701 (5. Mai 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm also mich wundert es nicht warum manche mods manchmal so reagieren wie sie reagiert haben
> 
> allein schon wieviel themen in letzter zeit schon wieder geschlossen wurden - ist eindeutig zuviel
> und wieviel müll manche leute schon wieder posten ist auch einfach nur hammer
> ...



jetzt weiss ich auch warum du immer so PÖSE bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


würde ich aber auch als ösi (schluchtenjodler), wenn ich im fussball nix reissen kann^^
wenn man sieht wie die spielen, würde ich auch immer schlechte laune haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (5. Mai 2008)

Leider nicht zum ersten Mal...

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=39583&st=0

So, wie ich stets dafür eintrete, dass die buffed-User sich eines vernünftigen Umgangstons befleißigen, sollte dies erst recht für die Moderatoren gelten.


----------



## maddrax (5. Mai 2008)

Itarus schrieb:


> Es war etwas übberreitzt, und der Beitrag von Melil war ja nicht so ein:
> Jo man checker rOxxOr
> 
> 
> ...




Jop das stimmt absolut, aber wir sollten das ganze auch nicht zur "Hexenjagt" verkommen lassen. Bin mir sicher, dass Tikume sich schon via PM bei ihm/ihr entschuldigt hat oder machen wird.

Ich denk mal wir brauchen da jetzt nicht weiter drüber reden ---> das endet eh in Streitereien


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

Nuraa schrieb:


> naja, eigentlich ist das gar nich so abwegig, denn Untote sind nunmal untot, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nie wieder ein Schaf... *lach* .. super^^
Ist doch total egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Du scheinst Analphabet zu sein der nur SuFu lesen kann.. Irr ich mich oder umfassen die Beiträge von b1ubb wirklich mehr als nur "Sufu sufu sufu sufu"?



ne sicher ned:


> ich find die antwort von tikume einfach nur geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wir haben da ja noch:
-ich
-find
-die 
-antwort
-von
-tikume
-einfach
-nur
und - geil 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Ehm ja, ich muss Tikume absolut recht geben. Hört nicht dauernd auf Gerüchte und versucht anstatt dessen mal ein anderes Thema zu suchen und darüber zu diskutieren. Auch wenn der Thread vll. ernst gemeint war, die Schliessung war berechtigt, der Kommentar zwar etwas zackig, aber das ist halt die Art mancher und auch nicht böswillig gemeint.


----------



## maggus (5. Mai 2008)

Wenn *ihr* wollt, dass die Moderation hier einen freundlichen Umgangston wahrt, und kompetente Antworten gibt, dann müsst *ihr* euch darum bemühen, zu einem Thema nicht tausend Threads zu eröffnen. 
Dann müsst *ihr* nicht jedes dumme Gerücht, dass ein 12 jähriges Kiddy im Gildenchat zusammenfantasiert, hier im Forum breittreten. 
Dann müsst *ihr* einfach mal anfangen, freundlich und nett zueinander zu sein, aber wenn ich mir das WoW-Unterforum bei buffed.de so anschaue.. sind die meisten von einem freundlichen Umgangston ebensoweit weg, wie von einem Schulabschluss.


----------



## celticfrost (5. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ...
> beides sollte in einem forum vorhanden sein. leute die den tread auflockern
> ...



absolut richtig...aber auflockern heisst nicht, sich über andere "lustig" zu machen, bzw. deren 
fragestellung o.ä. abzuwerten...

locker und fun ja, beleidigen oder provozieren, nein...


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Leider nicht zum ersten Mal...
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=39583&st=0
> 
> So, wie ich stets dafür eintrete, dass die buffed-User sich eines vernünftigen Umgangstons befleißigen, sollte dies erst recht für die Moderatoren gelten.



Genau

Ich weiß, das Tikume den Job ehrenamtlich macht, aber wenn er der Meinung ist, dass das Forum in "sinnlosem Mist erstickt" oder die User mit Schimpansen vergleicht ist das meiner Ansicht nach kein guter Mod-Stil
Als "normaler" User solls mir recht sein, aber ein Mod ist eben kein "normaler" User,  ob bezahlt oder nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (5. Mai 2008)

Herje... wenn ihr auf B1ubb rumhacken wollt macht doch einen eigene Thread auf. Ist hier doch kein Stück Thema, oder? Vielleicht solltet ihr seine Beiträge auch einfach nicht lesen und sie überspringen, aber dann hätte man ja gar nichts mehr zu flamen, wär ja auch langweilig.

Ganz ehrlich, der Thread war von Anfang an eine Hetzkampagne. Wenns einem wirklich so wichtig ist hätte man sich zumindest die Arbeit machen können und den Post linken. Stattdessen wird gleich gesagt, daß er "kiddiescheiß" (oder so ähnlich) geschrieben hat und somit die Aussage gleich gewertet ohne daß man sich ein eigenes Bild hat machen können.
Noch dazu wurde zuvor sicherlich kein Gespräch "unter 4 Augen" geführt, indem man der person einmal die meinung gesagt hat, sondern es wird gleich das ganze Forum aufgehetzt.

Ich finde das ganze einfach nur arm und leicht unter Kindergartenniveau.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Wenn *ihr* wollt, dass die Moderation hier einen freundlichen Umgangston wahrt, und kompetente Antworten gibt, dann müsst *ihr* euch darum bemühen, zu einem Thema nicht tausend Threads zu eröffnen.
> Dann müsst *ihr* nicht jedes dumme Gerücht, dass ein 12 jähriges Kiddy im Gildenchat zusammenfantasiert, hier im Forum breittreten.
> Dann müsst *ihr* einfach mal anfangen, freundlich und nett zueinander zu sein, aber wenn ich mir das WoW-Unterforum bei buffed.de so anschaue.. sind die meisten von einem freundlichen Umgangston ebensoweit weg, wie von einem Schulabschluss.



*mit dem Kopf nick*


Aber was ich lustig finde ist echt, da schreibt ein Mod ein-/zweimal eine für manche unpassende Antwort und schon gibts einen neuen Thread in dem man sich darüber aufregt...

Mal angenommen es gäbe für jeden bescheuerten Userbeitrag einen Flamethread von demjenigen der sich davon angepisst fühlt.. na hallelujah


----------



## Nuraa (5. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> *mit dem Kopf nick*
> Aber was ich lustig finde ist echt, da schreibt ein Mod ein-/zweimal eine für manche unpassende Antwort und schon gibts einen neuen Thread in dem man sich darüber aufregt...
> 
> Mal angenommen es gäbe für jeden bescheuerten Userbeitrag einen Flamethread von demjenigen der sich davon angepisst fühlt.. na hallelujah


hm, gegenüber mancher user gibt es sowelche threads bereits, aber du hast recht, wegen einem dummer Kommentar sollte man sich nicht so aufregen


----------



## b1ubb (5. Mai 2008)

kingkryzon schrieb:


> b1ubb kann nur sufu schreiben größer is sein wortschatz auch net...!



was für drogen nimmst du ???

ich hab in diesem thread hier zb - kein einzigesmal das wort SuFu genutzt (ausser jetzt)


----------



## BunnyBunny (5. Mai 2008)

Anni777 schrieb:


> Tikume ist im Moment recht heftig unterwegs, das würde ich so unterschreiben. In einem Thread (habe keinen Link, da ich mich an das Thema nicht mehr erinnere) war die Aussage in etwa "Wir haben den Melden-Button an Schimpansen erfolgreich getestet, jetzt arbeiten wir an einer Version für die Forenuser". Ähm ja hallo? Alles gut soweit?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den Thread hatte ich auch gelesen un dich fand die Antwort persönlich zu hart. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Tikumes Antwort. Es kann ja sein, dass er einen schlechten Tag (oder zurzeit eine schlechte Phase) hat (hatte), aber dann diese aufgestaute Wut an einem User auslassen, welcher nur wissen will ob ein Gerücht,was er gehört hat, der Wahrheit entspricht, finde ich persönlich überzogen.

Und @ maggus:
Als Kiddys bezeichnet man normalerweise nicht nur 12-Jährige, zu dem Thema gab es auch schonmal einen Thread.


----------



## Ematra (5. Mai 2008)

maggus schrieb:


> Wenn *ihr* wollt, dass die Moderation hier einen freundlichen Umgangston wahrt, und kompetente Antworten gibt, dann müsst *ihr* euch darum bemühen, zu einem Thema nicht tausend Threads zu eröffnen.



Eigentlich dürfte ich hier gar nichts darüber schreiben, habe das neulich schonmal mit einem Admin in persönlicher Mail getan. Leider besteht das Problem halt immer noch, von daher...

Ja, sicher, es gibt die Suchfunktion. Und so manchen Thread könnte man sich sparen, indem man die benutzt. Aber: 1. passen alte Thread dann doch nicht immer zu 100 % auf die eigene Frage, 2. Wenn man dann mal die Suchfunktion benutzt und einen früheren Thread hervorholt, wird der gleich als Karteileiche angesehen und ebenfalls geschlossen... 3. Ist das Forum vor allem deshalb lebendig, weil man miteinander spricht. Sicherlich könnte man die Antwort auf jede beliebige Frage auch irgendwo bei google finden, aber macht das wirklich so viel Spaß wie die Kommunikation im Forum? Ich denke nicht.



> Dann müsst *ihr* nicht jedes dumme Gerücht, dass ein 12 jähriges Kiddy im Gildenchat zusammenfantasiert, hier im Forum breittreten.



Und warum nicht? Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob es sich um ein solches Gerücht handelt oder nicht, ist das Forum dann nicht der perfekte Ort, diese Frage zu klären? Gerade der konkrete Fall klingt nun wahrlich nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass man sich über die Frage aufregen müsste.




> Dann müsst *ihr* einfach mal anfangen, freundlich und nett zueinander zu sein, aber wenn ich mir das WoW-Unterforum bei buffed.de so anschaue.. sind die meisten von einem freundlichen Umgangston ebensoweit weg, wie von einem Schulabschluss.



Da hast Du leider völlig recht. Aber so, wie ich gegenüber den anderen Usern für einen vernünftigen Umgangston eintrete, tue ich das auch gegenüber den Moderatoren. Wenn die mit schlechtem Beispiel vorangehen, können sich die anderen User eigentlich nur aufgefordert fühlen, es ihnen gleich zu tun. Schlechte Gewohnheiten lassen sich nicht dadurch beseitigen, dass man sie übernimmt. Im Gegenteil: Dann schleifen sie sich ein.


----------



## Tirkari (5. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich weiß, das Tikume den Job ehrenamtlich macht, aber wenn er der Meinung ist, dass das Forum in "sinnlosem Mist erstickt" oder die User mit Schimpansen vergleicht ist das meiner Ansicht nach kein guter Mod-Stil
> 
> Als "normaler" User solls mir recht sein, aber ein Mod ist eben kein "normaler" User,  ob bezahlt oder nicht.


/sign

Wenn ein Mod in einem Thread seine Meinung als Forenuser postet, ist das eine Sache (man gibt ja mit dem Mod-Banner ja nicht seine eigene Meinung und Persönlichkeit beim Einloggen ins Forum ab), aber wenn er dann als Mod auftritt (also zB wie hier bei einer Threadschließung), dann sollte man schon eine gewisse Höflichkeit erwarten können. Als Mod hat man schließlich auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion, flapsige Antworten oder gar Beleidigungen (siehe der Vergleich mit den Schimpansen bzgl Reportfunktion), wenn man im Rahmen dieser Aufgabe postet, sind also meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz.
Klar kann ich verstehen, wenn es nervt, weil immer wieder dasselbe gefragt wird, Forenregeln missachtet werden usw, aber sich dann Luft zu machen, indem man im Rahmen seines "Jobs" die User so anranzt, kanns auch nicht sein.


----------



## Dalmus (5. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Und warum nicht? Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, ob es sich um ein solches Gerücht handelt oder nicht, ist das Forum dann nicht der perfekte Ort, diese Frage zu klären? Gerade der konkrete Fall klingt nun wahrlich nicht so unwahrscheinlich, dass man sich über die Frage aufregen müsste.


Doch. Gerade dieser Fall ist ein so unwahrscheinliches Gerücht... das hätte glatt vom Ohrensammler kommen können. *g*
Und bei einem so typischen "Das hat ein Freund eines Freundes von der Nachbarin, deren Mann..." Fall, der völlig realitätsfern ist, ist eine Antwort wie sie Tikume gab absolut legitim. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (5. Mai 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Wenn ein Mod in einem Thread seine Meinung als Forenuser postet, ist das eine Sache (man gibt ja mit dem Mod-Banner ja nicht seine eigene Meinung und Persönlichkeit beim Einloggen ins Forum ab), aber wenn er dann als Mod auftritt (also zB wie hier bei einer Threadschließung), dann sollte man schon eine gewisse Höflichkeit erwarten können. Als Mod hat man schließlich auch eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion, flapsige Antworten oder gar Beleidigungen (siehe der Vergleich mit den Schimpansen bzgl Reportfunktion), wenn man im Rahmen dieser Aufgabe postet, sind also meiner Meinung nach fehl am Platz.
> Klar kann ich verstehen, wenn es nervt, weil immer wieder dasselbe gefragt wird, Forenregeln missachtet werden usw, aber sich dann Luft zu machen, indem man im Rahmen seines "Jobs" die User so anranzt, kanns auch nicht sein.




Ich find den Spruch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre es ein 'Benutz SuFu - Thema gab es schon'-Standart gäb's mit Sicherheit einen Wäh-mein-Thema-wurde-ohne-Grund-geschlossen-Thread..


----------



## Dalmus (5. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wäre es ein 'Benutz SuFu - Thema gab es schon'-Standart gäb's mit Sicherheit einen Wäh-mein-Thema-wurde-ohne-Grund-geschlossen-Thread..


So schaut's aus.
Scheint mir auch gerade eine Modeerscheinung zu sein. In letzter Zeit 2 Tikume und einen Noxiel-Thread.
Ich hab auch schon von anderen Mods derbe Antworten gelesen. Seltsamerweise gab's da nie einen "Mimimi, Carcha (oder anderer Mod) ist ja so gemein"-Thread.


----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nicht gewillt diesen öffentlichen Pranger eines User, denn nichts anderes ist Tikume, wenn auch mit erweiterten Rechten, als Grundlage einer Diskussion zu akzeptieren. 

Wenn User ein Problem mit den Handlungsweisen eines Moderators haben, steht ihnen jederzeit die Private Nachricht als Möglichkeit der Kommunikation zur Verfügung. 
Diese Marktschreierei, wie sie von vielen in dem Thread hier betrieben wird, ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Mai 2008)

Richtig.
Und da Denunziation nicht tolleriert wird ist hier jetzt auch dicht, denn Verhaltensweisen stehen hier nicht zur Diskussion.
Klärt sowas per PM, denn es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Posts zu editieren etc.
Berechtigte Beschwerden die die Schliessung angehen bitte an mich.


----------

